# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  المرحلة الثانية تم اعطاء اوسمة التميز .!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*المرحلة الثانية التي تتوج اعضاء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية المبدعين ..*

*بإوسمة تزين مشاركاتهم وملفاتهم الشخصية ..*

*وشملت بعض الاقسام ..*

*ومنهم ..*

*بقآيا حنين ،،*

* وردة محمديه ،،*

*أخرى ،،*

*براءة من الحب ،،*

*نور الشمس ،،*

*نوارة الدنيا ،،*

*abu a7med ،،*

*همسة ألم ،،*

*بحرالعجائب ،،*

*أموله،،*

*رنيم الحب ،،*

*اويس القرني ،،*

*دموع الوحدة ،،*

*عنيده ،،*

*صانع الخبز ،،*

*شاري الطيب ،،*

*كل من ذكره هنا اعطي وسام الابداع في القسم الذي ابدع فيه ..*

*وسوف يميزون كل عضو أو عضوه مبدعين هنا ..*

*ولازال الابداع مستمر والبحث جاري ..*

*دمتم مميزين ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*شبكة النااصرة*
*يعطيك ألف عااافية خي على كل ماتبذله*
*من جهود لتطوير الشبكة نحو التميز ..*
*لك مني وساااام شكر وتقدير لعطائك*
*دمت بأمان الله وحفظه ..*
*خااالص تحياتي لك..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الف مبــــــــــــــروك للجميــع* 
*يستاهلون كل خير*
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أخي ..شبكة الناصرة
شُكراً لك..على هذا الوسام
الذي أتقلده بفخر..
وإن شاء الرب
لن يخيب ظنكم بنا..

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*,* 

*اللهمـ صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..* 

*السلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركآته ,,* 

*/*
*مسآآااآئكـ رحمة , تتلوهآ محبه ,,*  




*  * 
*خًجٍلـةُ أًنَـآ مٍنْ عًطَآئكُمـ أًخٍيْ شًبَكةٌ الْنَـآصّرَة* *,,*


*كُلْ الْشٌّكْرٍ لَكْ .. ولـِ فًيٍضِ جٌهُوْدّك ~* 

*:::::::* 
*- مُبآرك ٌ , لـي وً لكمـ .. أعزآئـي ,* 

*عقبآل كل ~ خير؛* 

*= )*

----------


## ABU A7MED

شكرا كثير أخى على الوسام :)

وبارك الله فيك ويعطيكم ألف عافية 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك 
الى
 الجميع 
*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*أَرسُم الْ مُبَارك لِلأَروَاح المُتَميّزة*
*وَأُلونِها بِأنتُم تَستَحقونَ الكَثِير*
*ثُم أُشبعهَا بزَخارِف الحُروف لِمُواصَلةِ التَميز* 
*وَحُروف شَكر مُزَخرفة بخَجل الفل*
*لكَ شَبكة النَاصرة*
*عَلى الإِرتِقاء*
*ومَنحكَ  ال "أنا" الوِسام* 
*شَكرا لك* 
*دموعهـ*

----------


## الفجر 110

كل الشكر والتقدير العالي للمشرف العام لشبكة الناصرة الاخ المؤمن الموالي  
على الثقة التي منحني اياها بهذا الوسام العزيز عليّ 
وارجو ان اكون عند حسن الظن انشاء الله  
وهو بلا شك دافع قوي لنا لبذل الجهد للافضل  
وابارك للاخوة والاخوات الحاصلين كذلك على الاوسمة الرائعة  
وكما تفضل الاخ المشرف هناك ابدعات وهناك مبدعين يستحقون التقدير 
وبالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله تعالى. 
تحياتي القلبيه.

----------


## فرح

*الف مــــــــــــبرووووك* 
لكم اخواااي وخواااتي ودووووم التميييييييييز والابااااع
ونطمع بالمزييييييييد منكم 
واتمنى توااااصلكم يكووون في جميع المنتدى وليس مقتصر على 
قسم معيييين حتى تعم الفائده لجميييييع ...
دمتم ودااااام بحر عطااااائكم الرااااائع
تحيااااتي.....

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اشكرك أخي العزيز شبكه على الثقه*

*انشاء الله اظل عند حسن ظنكم*

*ولاعدمنا مجهودك الطيب على تشجيع الاعضاء*

*موفقين للأفضل بمشيئة الله*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الف مبروك للجميع*
*جميعكم يستحق هذه الأوسمة*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة على هذي الجهود والتحفيزات*
*ما ننحرم منكم ولا من عطائكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم 
عطاك الله العافية خيي شبكه
والف مبروك ع الاوسمـــة
من هوون لآعلى ..~

----------


## علي pt

*يستاهلون كل خير ..*

*ومن حسن للأحسن ان شاء الله*


*مبروك مليار للجميع*

----------


## MOONY

مبرووك   لكم 
تستاهلون كل خير
ويعطيك  ألف عافيه خيوو
شبكه
مودتي وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## نبراس،،،

*السلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركآته ,,*
*الف مبروك لجميع من حاز على وسام وان شاء الله عقبال البقيه* 
*كل الشكر لك اخي شبكه على هذا الجهد وهذا التميز في هذه الشبكه* 

*من القلب اتمنى لكم التوفيق انت وجميع المشرفين والمشرفات في دنياكم واخرااكم*
*دمتم بالف خيير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
شكرا للشبكة المباركة على كل خير منها وبركة

----------


## عنيده

الف الف مبروووك  . 

و الله يبارك فيكم ...

ان شاء الله يستمر الابداع و التميز .. 

يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## ارسم العشق

الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## همسة ألم

*تشكراتي القلبيه إلى ...*
*وإلى شبكة الناصرة* 
*يعطيكم اللهـ ألف عااااااااافيه* 
*موفقين* 
*تحيآآتوووووووووو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
ألف مبروك لكل من سطع ضي تميزه في الشبكة ... 
وألف مبروك لنا جميعاً.........لكوننا نأخذ ونعطي من غدير هذه الشبكة .... 
ولازلنا ننتظر المزيد من المبدعين ...فواصلوا ابداعاتكم أخوتي...وقدموا الأفضل دوماً..

ولكلٍ نصيب بإذن الكريم.... 


يعطيكم العافية .. 
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الللللف مبررررررروووك* 


*الكل يستحق الوسام* 


*ربي يعطيهم العافيه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

آلف آلف مبروووك :) ،

تستآهلو كل خير وكل هذآ بفضل جهوودكم المميزه ،

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ،

لاخلا ولاعدم

سي يو

----------

